# Aquascape for shrimps - "Spring Field"



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi all, 
I just like to intruduce my planted tank, which is located in Vietnam. 
Tank's size 52 x 40 x 32 (cm).








I prepared this as a new house for RC and RB shrimps. So, i used lot of _mini fissident_ (take from local nature) and some HC at the front, and some other plants I found in my friend's tanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That is very pretty! I really like it. 

BTW, don't you need a guard on your filter intake so you won't loose baby shrimp into your filter?


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> That is very pretty! I really like it.
> 
> BTW, don't you need a guard on your filter intake so you won't loose baby shrimp into your filter?


Thanks

Some babies will go to the filter, when do cleaning, i take them back, they still alive.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

very cool. what's growing on the rocks?


----------



## Jumbo (Dec 31, 2007)

This is very nice !!!


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> very cool. what's growing on the rocks?


The plant on the rocks are _fissidens nobilis "mini" _and _fissidens splachnobryoides_









Various kinds of fissidens can be found here naturally. Some dif. kinds in the same rock









The shrimp seem very happy when walking on them, and i do not need to feed them.

















Here is a close-up img of _fissidens nobilis "mini"_


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jul 25, 2006)

Great looking tank. I'm having a hard time distinguishing which fissidens is in each picture though, could you clarify that for me please?


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

amazing works! Looks great


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

very nice tank. wish i could grow fissidens like that. mine seems to always wither and die. can I ask what your tank's temperature is?


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

gibbus said:


> very nice tank. wish i could grow fissidens like that. mine seems to always wither and die. can I ask what your tank's temperature is?


Tks for yours.

My tank's temp is 25 oC. But in other tanks, fissidens still grow well at 28 oC, but the color not such green.


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

Aqualike said:


> Tks for yours.
> 
> My tank's temp is 25 oC. But in other tanks, fissidens still grow well at 28 oC, but the color not such green.


My tank's temp is 28/29 oC but still no success


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

gibbus said:


> My tank's temp is 28/29 oC but still no success



I used ADA substrate and fertilizers. 3x15w FL lights. 30% water change weekly.
Its seem not so hard to plant mini fissidens. wow.


----------



## krak256 (Sep 6, 2007)

that looks amazing


----------



## lawrencesoh (Feb 20, 2008)

wao pretty tank u have 
look really refreshing


----------



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

gibbus said:


> My tank's temp is 28/29 oC but still no success


Actually, mosses do better at a lower temp than most of us keep our tanks at. If you don't have anything requiring the higher temp, try turning it down a bit.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow, This is a very beautiful design. Congratulations!!
If you ever decide to sell some on the fissidens nobilis "mini", I sure would like to buy some. Or if you know where I can buy some please let me know!


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks all your nice comments.

I'm trying adjust some plant and give update then.
@Roy: Think I don't know how to send you some  
All fissidens I have was colected from our local stream, and I not sure can travel so far with them.


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats Aqualike, you have a stunning tank !

Can I ask you where do you live ? 

Cheers


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Thank you, Guilermo.

I live in Sai Gon (Hochiminh city), Vietnam. Nice to see you here.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

very neat tank. very clean! I'm highly attracted to that moss


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm in the process of setting up a 55 gallon shrimp tank, but I am not nearly artistic to make it look as good as yours lol, very nice!


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Update 
After 4 months .... 









close up CRS


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, both the tank and the shrimp look great! I like the effect of the mossy rocks and I bet your shrimp love searching through them.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

You should put this in the contest! I really like it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It filled in quite nicely! The small bits of color you have in there look out of place. I think you need to either have them fuller or take them out. Just an opinion. I do like how you've left the one rock in the front uncovered. Your tank still looks really great, however.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW this tank is wonderful. The Moss on the rocks is my favorite part. It looks like your own piece of nature. Great job Aqualike.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

One of the best all smallish-type plant tanks I've seen! -very interesting to look at


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I Love This Tank


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Beautifully executed. Well done.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Another sence.... anda:anda:anda:


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks great. But i think the rocks in the right front corner i standing out in colour. Would look better if you removed it or changed it to one similar to the other rocks.


----------



## Aqualike (Dec 25, 2006)

Some pics of CRS...



















And baby...









Welcome your comment.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

OOOOOH I really like mini forms of plants and I did not even know that there was a mini form of Fissidens. Maybe when my Mini Pellia produces more I can do a trade with you?



Oh and also this tank is very awsome.


----------



## BradH (Jan 29, 2009)

Your tank looks amazing!! Great job!


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome ban. Minh cung ddang 'setup' mot cai ho ca o nha ben My. DDang hoc tai nghe cua nghieu nguoi tren dien ddan nay. 

Good luck !


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice looking tank SLEEK!!
love the shrimps.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

WOWOWOWO! Another awesome looking moss tank! This is a very nice tank, I like how the center piece is not actually on the ground. It is lifted by the rocks, making that mountainous look. Really awesome. The moss covered rocks are neat to look at. 

So all the fissidens are locally collected in Vietnam?


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work.


----------



## Krtismo (Jul 13, 2006)

WOW I love that fissidens!


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

you must love that tank.. .. really nice job


----------



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)

What is the different between "Mini" Nobilis and splachno? Do I see at pictures also Homalia sp. Rosa? (picture with small CR)


----------



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)

I have some small fissidens but i dont know what is it. It looks like that:


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Great job on the tank. It looks great with all the mosses in there. Did you super glue the mosses onto the rocks?


----------

